
Evidence for Particle that is its own Antiparticle - kercker
http://news.stanford.edu/2017/07/20/evidence-particle-antiparticle/
======
ColinWright
Most of the discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839427)

At this moment there are also two comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817322)

There are also other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817206)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14833208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14833208)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14840123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14840123)

------
warrenm
It should be called the cleave particle

